# Dll Probleme pls Help



## Kazuya (28 März 2009)

Hallo Community 

ich habe folgende probleme beim systemstart















kann mir jmd. sagen wie ich die Probleme beheben kann?   

gegoogelt hab ich schon leider nichts weiter gefunden 
bin für jede hilfe dankbar 

MFG Kazuya


----------



## Don Pablo (28 März 2009)

*AW: Dll Probleme pls Help*

Anscheinend liegt es an der Datei *winmm.dll* aus dem Ordner system32.
Such mal nach der winmm.dll und benenne die einfach um.
Anschliesend den Rechner neu starten.
Windoofs erkennt, dass die Datei fehlt und schreibt die neu.
Danach sollte das Problem behoben sein.


----------



## Kazuya (28 März 2009)

*AW: Dll Probleme pls Help*

ok ich werds versuchen 

ähhm umbenennen also aus winmm.dll einfach 
winml.dll       ?
oder 
winmm.dlö    ?


kurz gesagt unbrauchbar machen oder einfach umbenennen?


----------



## Kazuya (28 März 2009)

*AW: Dll Probleme pls Help*

hmm gesagt getan 

windows hat zwar die datei neu geschrieben und so problem besteht aber weiterhin


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 März 2009)

*AW: Dll Probleme pls Help*

Hast Du am BIOS oder clocking gedreht oder ist das plötzlich passiert? Hattest Du irgendwelche Neuinstallationen? Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher, aber es gibt aktuelle ausländische Meldungen (französisch) zu einem Malwareprogramm in Verbindung mit einer solchen Fehlermeldung.

@DonPablo: wie kommst du auf die winmm? Könnte es nicht auch eine andere Systemdatei sein, die defekt/gelöscht/(befallen?) ist?

PS: Ich bin technisch völligst ahnungslos. Würde ein aktueller Scan mit s&d oder so helfen?


----------



## Kazuya (28 März 2009)

*AW: Dll Probleme pls Help*

naja angefangen hat alles mit einen plötzlichen viren anggriff den ich aber behoben habe  aber kurz davor habe ich windows repariert mit der system cd und seitdem istz das    naj bevor ichs vergesse dann gang mein internet einwandfrei aber meine browser nicht neuinstalliert funzt jetzt funzt alles bis auf diese meldungen am anfang und mein icq funzt ned


----------



## drboe (28 März 2009)

*AW: Dll Probleme pls Help*

Vielleicht ist es ein Treiberproblem, das entweder durch eine kürzlich erfolgte HW-Änderung oder durch Malware-Bekämpfung - sprich Löschung einer Komponente - entstanden ist? Eine Google-Suche mit den Begriffen 
prozedureinsprungpunkt smapls_ip_ebp_16 führt jedenfalls zur Frage, ob man nach _prozedureinsprungpunkt kernel s*un*mapls_ip_ebp_16_ suchen will. Dazu gibt es dann Antworten, die auf ein HW-Treiberproblem deuten. 'mal Windows-Update versucht? Das findet vielleicht neuere Treiber als durch die Reparatur nun installiert.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Kazuya (28 März 2009)

*AW: Dll Probleme pls Help*

windows updates hab ich heute schon ... über 100 runtergeladen und installiert mit dabei waren SP3, etliche Sicherheistupdates usw.


----------

